# Is your CPU stable on OCCT's Linpack @ Max setting?



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

Here's a stability test that I hadn't heard too much about.

Everything is stable on my computer except for this, it fails out at some point (so far between 15-25 minutes). It also drives temps ridiculously higher than Prime or Orthos at CPU burning settings will run, my cores were hitting 75 when Orthos CPU stress gets them to 63 or so.

I'd like to know if all those insane overclocks out there are as stable as the overclocker would like to think they are.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Linpack is designed more for testing your cooling setup than stability really. Its programmed to make insane amounts of heat. Its actually written by Intel themselves. I darent run it for an hour to see if its stable, lol.


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 8, 2009)

I'll stick to Prime95.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2009)

My 3.6GHz 24/7 clock is stable with LinPack.  My 4.0GHz clock speed is not, though it is stable with everything else, LinPack is actually what made me lower the clock back down to 3.6GHz.


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

Hah, man!  I bet Linpack would destroy _most_ people's 'stable' overclocks!


----------



## Urukland (May 8, 2009)

Linpack is the intel burn test . It put the heaviest stress in the cpu, more than any other stress software like orthos or prime. Not bad to know the limits of your cooling system, but i prefer run 8 instances of prime instead, because it test better the stability of ram. Sometimes a rock solid oc in linpack fails in prime95 in minutes.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Where the hell does linpack find 3gb of stuff to shove in the ram??

Temps reached about 70*C (OCCT temps are wrong for my Q6600, they reported 80*C  )


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Hah, man!  I bet Linpack would destroy _most_ people's 'stable' overclocks!



Nope. Just let it run for 30 minutes and it's still stable. Only 56c too.


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nope. Just let it run for 30 minutes and it's still stable. Only 56c too.



Nice!  Our specs are pretty off though.  When I get a HAF 932 and a Xigmatek HSF I'll do the test at 3.6 and let you know how the E7400 pairs up to your PII X3.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

I've already owned an e7200, nowhere near as fast


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2009)

hell no mine isn't after about 20min temp peaked to 92c and it failed  how can it get that hot using a Xigy 1283 and MX2? my clock is stable for over 24hrs of orthos and ~2 weeks of folding and bonic so far


----------



## Binge (May 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hell no mine isn't after about 20min temp peaked to 92c and it failed  how can it get that hot using a Xigy 1283 and MX2? my clock is stable for over 24hrs of orthos and ~2 weeks of folding and bonic so far



Try running Core Damage


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hell no mine isn't after about 20min temp peaked to 92c and it failed  how can it get that hot using a Xigy 1283 and MX2? my clock is stable for over 24hrs of orthos and ~2 weeks of folding and bonic so far



Aha, so we have another.  Those temp readings are probably off for you indeed, but wow, that's still hot even if you're getting temp readings off by 10 degrees.

Also, you've got a mighty OC + voltage on that little chip.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Aha, so we have another.  Those temp readings are probably off for you indeed, but wow, that's still hot even if you're getting temp readings off by 10 degrees.
> 
> Also, you've got a mighty OC + voltage on that little chip.



stock is 2.5ghz running 3.125(3125mhz) stock voltage for my chip is 1.18v running 1.36v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Try running Core Damage



almost an hour of core damage btw Nextsensor seems to read my temps the best Everest gave me WAY TOO HIGH readings so i don't think it got 92c or close to it 40c seems about right but nxsen doesn't read my v-core right CPU-z shows it 1.36v but that doesn't matter to me all that i want to know ATM is what one has the right temps 

so hows this (btw this is 3ghz 3.125ghz wasn't stable for this test but is 24hrs orthos stable so i will set it right on 3.1ghz for 24/7


----------



## hat (May 8, 2009)

Yep, sure is. I don't run anything unless it's absolutely stable. That's how my video card died, running a slightly unstable overclock.


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

hat said:


> Yep, sure is. I don't run anything unless it's absolutely stable. That's how my video card died, running a slightly unstable overclock.



That's why I set my vid card back to stock.  The 20-30 MHz OCs I get on the core/shaders/mem doesn't even do anything, it makes it less powerful if anything.  Case in point I'll never buy another BFG card again.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

My 4850X2 goes from 625 to 720  pretty big jump


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My 4850X2 goes from 625 to 720  pretty big jump



Don't worry, I am thinking there might be an ATI card in my future.


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2009)

All my machines are linpack stable.


----------



## Studabaker (May 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> All my machines are linpack stable.



What kind of OCs, voltages and temps are we talkin here.


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> What kind of OCs, voltages and temps are we talkin here.



9450 @ 3.8Ghz sits in the upper 90's for linpack @ i think ~1.3vcore (could be less havent been in bios for a wile and its not fully tweeked)

Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz 1.38vcore under water loads in the mid 70's with linpack

Q6600 @ 3Ghz 1.35vcore loads in the high 80's under linpack

E8400 @ 4.2Ghz 1.35vcore loads in the high 90's under linpack

Not sure what the new quad will do though i doubt i will be overclocking this one.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

i ran linpack and only one core loaded. made me sad.

edit: oh yeah, it as "monitoring for a minute" and i hadnt quit CoH or portal  woopsies.

There might be some incompatibility here, every time i run linpack my machine shuts down. Not resets, not BSOD - it turns off. Starting 7 back up there is no "windows has recovered from a serious error" or anything to indicate an actual crash.

I wonderi f OCCT is reading temps wrong and forcefully shutting down my system...


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2009)

I ran OCCT, at first it wasn't stable. There was something off on the temp sensors. It would jump to 80C and then stop! Once i got it working properly and reading the correct temps my comp was fine and stable


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i ran linpack and only one core loaded. made me sad.
> 
> edit: oh yeah, it as "monitoring for a minute" and i hadnt quit CoH or portal  woopsies.
> 
> ...




Probobly because your hitting the thermal shutdown for the CPU.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

realtemp read as 60C, i've turned off the shutdown when overheating option in the BIOS, and raised coretemps alarm setting to 95C.


Will try it again now...

The last thing i see before it shuts down, is the timer hitting 9 seconds. Same time, every time. Leads me to beleive theres some kind of conflict, cause it sure aint heating up that much, and theres no way it can be a power issue when my viddies are idling.


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I wonderi f OCCT is reading temps wrong and forcefully shutting down my system...



Check the graphs


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Check the graphs



the PC turns off. there are no graphs made.

I'm just going to leave this test be, i only get 60C load in the normal OCCT test (small FFT), and its 4 hours (+ many hours of gaming) stable.


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2009)

Weird. OCCT just used to stop for me when it said it was too hot, it didn't effect the system at all.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My 4850X2 goes from 625 to 720  pretty big jump



576 MHz to 756 MHz 



Tau said:


> Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz 1.38vcore under water loads in the mid 70's with linpack
> 
> Q6600 @ 3Ghz 1.35vcore loads in the high 80's under linpack
> 
> E8400 @ 4.2Ghz 1.35vcore loads in the high 90's under linpack



My Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz, 1.46v loads at about 70*C with linpack on air.

Also dont forget, OCCT, coretemp and realtemp are all wrong for the Q6600 Core temps.


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 576 MHz to 756 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 what kind of air? the quad under water is BAD water a reserator 1 (its a joke) just for the aspect of being silent.  and Quad #2 is under an XP-120 in a very cramped HTPC case...


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> what kind of air? the quad under water is BAD water a reserator 1 (its a joke) just for the aspect of being silent.  and Quad #2 is under an XP-120 in a very cramped HTPC case...



Xigmatek HDT-S1283


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Xigmatek HDT-S1283



How do they compare to TRUE's?


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

I'm actually selling my HDT-S1283 soon, upgrading to the Dark Knight


----------



## Homeless (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 576 MHz to 756 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was up for debate whether the TJMAX for the Q6600 is 90, 95 or 100


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Its 90*C, I looked it up in that official document intel released.

Everest seems to be the only one actually using that


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its 90*C, I looked it up in that official document intel released.
> 
> Everest seems to be the only one actually using that





In that case ignore all those temps that i posted because their all wrong.... lol

Maybe ill get new temps....   not that it really matters since they are all stable and all well within temp specs.


----------



## Naekuh (May 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Where the hell does linpack find 3gb of stuff to shove in the ram??



well if it coudlnt, i dont think it would be available in the starting options:








alexp999 said:


> Its 90*C, I looked it up in that official document intel released.
> 
> Everest seems to be the only one actually using that



Hey alex, did you ever get everest to play right on vista 64 with an i7?  it kept crashing on my system, and my friends system.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> well if it coudlnt, i dont think it would be available in the starting options:
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Capture-10.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



I have never had an i7


----------



## Naekuh (May 8, 2009)

dayam i was wondering if there was something my friend and i was messing up on.  :\


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 10, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Here's a stability test that I hadn't heard too much about.
> 
> Everything is stable on my computer except for this, it fails out at some point (so far between 15-25 minutes). It also drives temps ridiculously higher than Prime or Orthos at CPU burning settings will run, my cores were hitting 75 when Orthos CPU stress gets them to 63 or so.
> 
> I'd like to know if all those insane overclocks out there are as stable as the overclocker would like to think they are.



Everything you just said is true, those "stable" very high impressive OC's out there sometimes with seemingly too little voltage...usually have no prayer at passing this and are unstable and just throw out errors in the first run or two, and if they use a high OC with moderate to high voltage on air...then the temps go way up and again within a few runs the CPU shits on itself and it fails...put it this way, I found all this out first hand when someone introduced myself to this test, it truly shows you what is stable and what isn't, as well as forces you to really learn your pc settings and ins and outs as well as instill some modesty in you as well...


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2009)

Seems OK for my rig:


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2009)

Thats very Impressive BP, I hope my E8400 I get tomorrow does half as good 

4.0GHz @ 1.176V Very nice!


----------



## Steevo (May 10, 2009)

56C and I know my reading is about 5C high on the CPU. 74F ambiant temps, and the freaking water pump is crushing the intake tube ............ 


I haven't had time to fix it, but am not worried as holding it open does nothing for temps.


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> 4.0GHz @ 1.176V Very nice!



It's colossal vdroop from an old P5B ... I got it at 1.32 in the bios...

(gotta bring myself to do that pencil mod one day...)


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2009)

I was a total n00b when I did it to a board I sold Solaris. Read up and sharpen a pencil, as long as you have a DMM I say go for it. Just be gentle with the pencil at first to see how well it responds.

Took me like 4-5 tries to get it dead on, but OMG it was so worth the 30 minutes of my time.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats very Impressive BP, I hope my E8400 I get tomorrow does half as good
> 
> 4.0GHz @ 1.176V Very nice!



my xeon does exactly the same thing, i made a thread about it thinking i was special. guess not!



Black Panther said:


> It's colossal vdroop from an old P5B ... I got it at 1.32 in the bios...
> 
> (gotta bring myself to do that pencil mod one day...)



Ooooh... mines at 1.175v in the bios.


----------



## a_ump (May 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its 90*C, I looked it up in that official document intel released.
> 
> Everest seems to be the only one actually using that



eh, well i trust unclewebb and his tests, as he saw that documentation and releasing of TJmax's for all the c2d/c2q cpu's and the 90 didn't seem very accurate at all, and according to some testing he did afterwards he said 100 is best on average for q6600. I'd like to think that my q6600 tjmax is 90, cause then my temps are around 26/44(idle/load) instead of 36/54.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

update: found out why my PC was crashing in linpack. ram was overheating to 90C or so... guess it didnt like linpack at all.

ordered a fan to stick over there, so i'll be testing again once the rams cooled.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 10, 2009)

this was my best on my new tpower i45 w/e8600 combo I could get so far, just did it yesterday, I was quite happy at the low load voltage and still using 100% memory and getting it to pass 30 runs flawlessly @4.1 ghz....


----------



## Studabaker (May 10, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> this was my best on my new tpower i45 w/e8600 combo I could get so far, just did it yesterday, I was quite happy at the low load voltage and still using 100% memory and getting it to pass 30 runs flawlessly @4.1 ghz....



nice man, really nice


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 10, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> nice man, really nice



thanks, it's taken hours of frustration and failed linpack tests to get there, but you're dead on as far as realizing the potency and usefulness of this test, people "think" they have great overclocks, but you run this thing at full memory and unless you have a really, really stable OC with every setting and voltage properly tweaked it will fail...I can't believe how much it has taught me on voltages and settings on this p45 board, it's a royal pain in the ass and it makes you think you have crap for hardware at first but eventually if you plug away long enough the rewards are great and you end up with a rock solid stable system with much fewer problems particularly in the long run...I was lucky enough to have a friend on OC.net show me this program and everything runs smoother than ever and at lower voltages with a few proper settings in the bios like vtt reference voltages and pl voltage.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> thanks, it's taken hours of frustration and failed linpack tests to get there, but you're dead on as far as realizing the potency and usefulness of this test, people "think" they have great overclocks, but you run this thing at full memory and unless you have a really, really stable OC with every setting and voltage properly tweaked it will fail...I can't believe how much it has taught me on voltages and settings on this p45 board, it's a royal pain in the ass and it makes you think you have crap for hardware at first but eventually if you plug away long enough the rewards are great and you end up with a rock solid stable system with much fewer problems particularly in the long run...I was lucky enough to have a friend on OC.net show me this program and everything runs smoother than ever and at lower voltages with a few proper settings in the bios like vtt reference voltages and pl voltage.



yeah, i have realized that the reason my OC's were failing so much was probably due to having the settings all skewed from what they should really have been, now it's stable at lower voltages because i lowered most voltages all around but gave the VTT a nice boost, now it runs a little bit cooler with less core voltage and is totally stable (in orthos, i'm trying linpack now and the temps aren't skyrocketing to 70 anymore which is a huge change).

i really wish there was a more comprehensive knowledge base for all things P45, but if you search for keywords like vtt/termination/p45 on Google there is actually quite a bit of good info out there.  i am lovin the p45 platform very much, it's vastly different from the 750i in that the documentation out there for tweaking is way more advanced and knowledgeable.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CLEjpjlraw

I use IntelBurn (which is LinPack) instead. 

It's not necessary to go for hours on end unless you are doing some sort of destruction testing. Helps with seating the TIM I think..the heat cycles.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 11, 2009)

Done over 3 hours before. The recent one was short but can show my CPU + Heatsink can cope with it well.


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CLEjpjlraw
> 
> I use IntelBurn (which is LinPack) instead.
> 
> It's not necessary to go for hours on end unless you are doing some sort of destruction testing. Helps with seating the TIM I think..the heat cycles.



I use intel burn test too... one hour is really more than enough. In a half hour of Linpack a 10 hour prime stable OC crashed lol.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Well Linpack ran for around 35 minutes this time and I'm certain that temps weren't the problem as SpeedFan showed 60 highest for cores and my newly calibrated RealTemp was showing low 50s.  Perhaps I don't have enough voltage after all.  Thinkin should I raise VTT and give it a go before increasing the VCore?


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Well Linpack ran for around 35 minutes this time and I'm certain that temps weren't the problem as SpeedFan showed 60 highest for cores and my newly calibrated RealTemp was showing low 50s.  Perhaps I don't have enough voltage after all.  Thinkin should I raise VTT and give it a go before increasing the VCore?



temps are not your problem... what is your VTT at now? At 400 FSB 1.275-1.3 should be just fine.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Not even close to that much

Previous settings (vcore shows at 1.312 in CPU-Z):





New settings that I am testing now (vcore is same, 1.31):


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

giving it a bump to 1.25 or 1.275 and see if it stabilizes wont hurt...


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> giving it a bump to 1.25 or 1.275 and see if it stabilizes wont hurt...



will keep playing with VTT, just letting this linpack test run in the mean time, i wouldn't mind keeping things as low as possible!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2009)

Toying around still, but this is where I can pass Linpack testing. The HT voltage is actually my VTT. After this cooler saturates a bit more I do see temps in the 75*C region. This hsa been my 24/7 setting for about two or three weeks since moving into the Raven. All done with Speed Step active too

If you need I can run it overnight and get you the 10 hour shot too.


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

10 Hrs at 75C? ...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2009)

why not? The proc wont even throttle till around 100*C. I mean hell I ran 65nm procs at 60-65 and they were rated a ton lower than the 45nm procs.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I've ran a E6400 & Q6700 at around 80c load when I had air cooling.. you don't have to start worring till you hit the 90's at lease... Those are some hot mother jammers! You'll be able to tell when it's throttling due to heat.. Not that hard to not tell.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

SUCCESS!  With those last BIOS screenshot settings Linpack has been running non-stop since I left with no errors (over an hour and a half).  I needed just a tiny bit more juice in the lower end of the system!  So happy right now.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

to all you happy linpackers:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93865


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> to all you happy linpackers:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93865



Awesome, I'll be there as soon as I can get my acceptance requirements in order.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 11, 2009)

My e7300 is fine at 3.6 and is 24/7  LinPack does make your PC hotter, but OCCT does not run your PC as hot as Intel Burn Test or LinX. It is about 90% as hot. I ran LinX for 500 runs (which is basically running ITB for 500 runs) and it was stable. The thing ran for 16+ hours (I do not remember hot long because it was 2am when it finished and I just shut my PC down). I had max temps of 63C


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Nice, I just woke up and my system is now Linpack stable for nearly 10 hours


----------



## Steevo (May 11, 2009)

Mine rebooted after a few hours.


Chips were still cool, temps were down. Was watching Star Trek and it just effing reboted last night. 



The only thing I can think of is the NB, or the PSU, but 750W of PC Power and Cooling should be enough.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Mine rebooted after a few hours.
> 
> 
> Chips were still cool, temps were down. Was watching Star Trek and it just effing reboted last night.
> ...



Nah not PSU.  Maybe there's something wrong with the RAM or the RAM settings/stability, or yes you could be missing just a single notch of voltage more.  Play with it.  I just ran a test all night and all I really needed was .02 more CPU Termination (VTT) voltage.


----------



## Steevo (May 11, 2009)

I am running below specs on the RAM voltage for the speed. Will try giving it a bump to 2.1 and see if that fixes it.


----------



## DRDNA (May 11, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> well if it coudlnt, i dont think it would be available in the starting options:
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Capture-10.jpg
> 
> 
> ...




Everest works on my rig in the Sig.

vista 64 with an i7


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Not even close to that much
> 
> Previous settings (vcore shows at 1.312 in CPU-Z):
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9181/bios1.jpg
> ...



Tomorrow I'll build my E8400 in the same mobo as you have.

I love gigabyte motherboards


----------



## pajama (May 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> All my machines are linpack stable.



I always run OCCT with linpack on my systems, I personally feel if they pass then I have a stable O)C. Plus I know how high my temps will get under the worst conditions.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Tomorrow I'll build my E8400 in the same mobo as you have.
> 
> I love gigabyte motherboards



Me too, it's my first and the best experience I've had since my ages old Abit board.  I like it more especially now that I feel like I've got a grip on how to best configure the board.  I'll find out just how much I know the board when I try for 3.8 again.  I'm going to try raising only the VTT as much as possible without raising the Vcore.


----------



## mudkip (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Me too, it's my first and the best experience I've had since my ages old Abit board.  I like it more especially now that I feel like I've got a grip on how to best configure the board.  I'll find out just how much I know the board when I try for 3.8 again.  I'm going to try raising only the VTT as much as possible without raising the Vcore.



I've never had C2D overclock experience. I went from a P4 to a Core i7...

So tomorrow I'll learn many new things


----------



## IINexusII (May 11, 2009)

i got a e7300 at 3.6 stable using intelburntest, not the occt version of linpack. is it the same? 3.8 gives me a bsod after 10mins :S need to upgrade the P5Q se, northbridge cooler is shite


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> i got a e7300 at 3.6 stable using intelburntest, not the occt version of linpack. is it the same? 3.8 gives me a bsod after 10mins :S need to upgrade the P5Q se, northbridge cooler is shite



yeah linpack is intelburntest.  you just need to tweak the settings a little bit.  take a lesson from my screenshot, most stuff doesn't even need more voltage, one or two things could use a little bit *less*.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Nice, I just woke up and my system is now Linpack stable for nearly 10 hours



whoa...I saw this and the message after it saying his pc rebooted after a few hours (assumably at least 3 + hours)...guys, I can honestly tell you that is excessive, you obviously are free to run your machines however you wish, but I'm just telling you if you're using max memory you probably don't need near that long for a solid overclock...of course I'm not using OCCT anymore, I found another program which rather than uses 90% free memory as occt does I found one that uses 100% and it shows you how many runs it's made as well as how long it's run for, about 30 runs is all you need to show very good stability, 40-50 means unless you run your whole rig in an oven @ 400 degrees 24/7 you're rock stable...for the speed I am running at 32 runs is usually 40-50 minutes, again this is 100% memory use not 90 so perhaps a couple hours at most is what I'd call sufficient...plus that's a heck of a lot of wear and tear on a system while overclocked with no beneficial use by you the owner.  Again, just my opinion and how I look at it but I'd be surprised @ the guy who got a few hours with assumably no errors stable before rebooting if it can pass that I'd bet in normal use over even several hours I'd be surprised if it ever showed a hint of instability...linpack certainly is NOT normal usage it's truly a torture test.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Nice, I just woke up and my system is now Linpack stable for nearly 10 hours





Studabaker said:


> yeah linpack is intelburntest.  you just need to tweak the settings a little bit.  take a lesson from my screenshot, most stuff doesn't even need more voltage, one or two things could use a little bit *less*.



DEFINITELY! I figured this out when I got that run I posted earlier, I used to think I needed 1.256 volts for 4.0 ghz...after finding this program and hours of tweaking I use that voltage to get 4.3 ghz stable, this is definitely a program that forces you to explore your bios (albeit sometimes in desperation) to get an overclock to pass the test and usually some voltages go down, some up, but usually vcore in particular isn't as high as you think you need to crank it if you just figure out what the rest of your bios settings really do...


----------



## IINexusII (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> you just need to tweak the settings a little bit.  take a lesson from my screenshot, most stuff doesn't even need more voltage, one or two things could use a little bit *less*.



heres my current settings a 3.6ghz

fsb termination: 1.3v
vcore: 1.3
northbridge: 1.3v the problem is that i cant read the temps on this mobo 
ram v: 1.9 (OCZ Gold 4gb 800mhz)


----------



## niko084 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bringing up kinda an older thread here but anyone else notice linpack making their chip run at 100%ish for a bit and then back down and then back up?

Trying to see if my clock is perfectly stable, I'm having some goofy issues with Vista all of a sudden *clean install due to the issues also* and supreme commander, game locks up religiously after we get lots of units going, Vista boots in and doesn't load coretemp or rivatuner for a few minutes, shows my network connection as not connected but it is and it works, near no cpu usage and the rest of my taskbar comes up about 2 minutes later.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope, sure doesn't. Doesn't even pass 10 minutes of Orthos. Runs cool though and I've never had a crash I didn't provoke (by stressing the hell out of my cpu for some odd reason) so I imagine I'm getting along.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya, one of my old machines would lock up on orthos at about 6-7 minutes and I could do anything on it for days except Supreme Commander, about 2-2.5 hours into a BIG game the game would crash.


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll do Linpack if I ever move to watercooling. 
Otherwise OCCT/Prime 95/Orthos blend is good enuf for me (don't need to see 70+ deg C)


----------



## Bundy (Jun 29, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Bringing up kinda an older thread here but anyone else notice linpack making their chip run at 100%ish for a bit and then back down and then back up?
> 
> Trying to see if my clock is perfectly stable, I'm having some goofy issues with Vista all of a sudden *clean install due to the issues also* and supreme commander, game locks up religiously after we get lots of units going, Vista boots in and doesn't load coretemp or rivatuner for a few minutes, shows my network connection as not connected but it is and it works, near no cpu usage and the rest of my taskbar comes up about 2 minutes later.



yes it does go up and down a little. Have a read over the other thread at our clubhouse (in sig). For me, it took a lot of head scratching and a dose of humility to get mine stable. In simple terms, the OC I originally thought was stable, wasn't. My system has worked perfectly since I got the voltages right.

Oh and for the record - I found out what Studabaker discovered. More stability can often be gained from keeping the mobo voltages (and temps) as low as possible. Adding extra "for stability" can be counter productive.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Ya, one of my old machines would lock up on orthos at about 6-7 minutes and I could do anything on it for days except Supreme Commander, about 2-2.5 hours into a BIG game the game would crash.



I had the same. sure it lasted 3 hours of supcom, but it would crash one game in 3 (almost always at a lan  ) - linpack tests NB and ram too (which is why it ups and downs CPU usage, as it loads up a new set of ram data), in my case my ram was overheating.




LagunaX said:


> I'll do Linpack if I ever move to watercooling.
> Otherwise OCCT/Prime 95/Orthos blend is good enuf for me (don't need to see 70+ deg C)



if you dont want to see 70C load temps, lower your OC. that makes as much sense as saying you'll never game on your PC because it heats your video card up.


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 29, 2009)

Nah, I hit 62 load with a TRUE and I do game. Linpack hits mid 70's quickly. Intel rates 45nm to 72 C. Don't need 45nm degradation just to prove my rig can be a toaster oven.
Crysis is the only game I've seen that might crash an overclock when prime/occt doesn't =)
It's not like I'm doing heavy duty  folding or anything corporate...besides - what was the benchmark of stability for everyone b4 linpack? Prime 95/Orthos/OCCT.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm personally not a big fan of linpack. 

With my old wolfdale I could pass 40 runs of Intel Burn Test and then go and fail Prime small fft in 45 minutes, usually just tweeking the GTLs would fix that.

I find a couple of custom Prime runs to be much more stressful on the MCH as well, while showing more errors. Once again I was IBT "stable" on my Q9650 and 8gb of Gskill pc8500 for about 40 runs and long runs of Memtest 86+, 3.8, and prime small fft and blend and failed this custom prime run in two minutes.

Linpack puts more of a load on your cpu than you will ever see in real world useage and the increaced vdroop that you will also never see from the increaced load can make your rig bsod or just fail. It is also more difficult to find out what is causing you instability and what you need to tweek with linpack than it is with prime.


----------



## infrared (Jun 29, 2009)

I can pass it at 4.4GHz for an hour (no need to go any longer IMO).

I'm lazy and hate to wait for the results of a stability test, so I prefer 30mins to an hour of linpack over Prime95.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Linpack hits mid 70's quickly. Intel rates 45nm to 72 C. Don't need 45nm degradation just to prove my rig can be a toaster oven.


since when has intel rated that? whoever told you that, made it up. ever heard of TJmax? that is the max temp for your chip, at which it throttles. heat DOES NOT kill intel chips, by design. (it can make them unstable, but it WONT damage them)



BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm personally not a big fan of linpack.
> 
> With my old wolfdale I could pass 40 runs of Intel Burn Test and then go and fail Prime small fft in 45 minutes, usually just tweeking the GTLs would fix that.



you're mistaking intel burn tests use of linpack for OCCT's use of linpack  the OCCT one uses a lot more ram and therefore the NB as well. its a far better test.


----------



## hat (Jun 30, 2009)

He said it failed the Prime small fft test which takes next to no ram at all


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

hat said:


> He said it failed the Prime small fft test which takes next to no ram at all



he also said he was comparing to intel burn test, when this thread is about the OCCT version of linpack.


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> since when has intel rated that? whoever told you that, made it up. ever heard of TJmax? that is the max temp for your chip, at which it throttles. heat DOES NOT kill intel chips, by design. (it can make them unstable, but it WONT damage them)



Hey Mussels I respect your knowledge and experience but Linpack is an extreme stability test that 99% of users and "general" overclockers will never reproduce. Prime 95 blend/OCCT still remains a decent test of stability for everyday and occasional intense usage. 

On another note, 45nm degradation does happen - I've done it before. The 2 culprits? Sustained VTT >1.5v and sustained insufficient cooling > 72 C under load. You won't notice any performance hit on stock settings but it'll drop your overclock 0.1-0.2ghz or require significant increase in Vcore. This accounts for a portion of the used 45nm chips on ebay: poor overclockers, abused ex-overclockers, and proven overclockers. On my old C0 chip the electromigration degradation did occur, to quote, "These processors are built on a new 45nm High-K process that invariably makes them predisposed to accelerated degradation when subjected to the same voltages used with last-generation's 65nm offerings."

Anandtech did a great job with their article "The Truth About Processor "Degradation" here:
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3251&p=6

OCCT Linpack is a definitive test though - but just not necessary for everyone


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

let me put it to you another way, laguna.

The entire point of these tests it to make sure that it will never, ever crash. they are designed to be worst case. it might take you four hours of linpack to know your system is stable, or it might take you four weeks of bumming around in 2D using it for office tasks - _the question is simple - Do you ever want your machine to crash on you, *yes or no*_


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 30, 2009)

Thread: "Is your CPU stable on OCCT's Linpack @ Max setting?"

Gotcha - Not going to run it so I don't belong in this thread =)

No more comments from me here...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Thread: "Is your CPU stable on OCCT's Linpack @ Max setting?"
> 
> Gotcha - Not going to run it so I don't belong in this thread =)
> 
> No more comments from me here...



no one forces you to agree to our way of thinking 
I dont think anyone minds people posting alternate views, so long as it doesnt derail the thread.


----------



## Tau (Jun 30, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Hey Mussels I respect your knowledge and experience but Linpack is an extreme stability test that 99% of users and "general" overclockers will never reproduce. Prime 95 blend/OCCT still remains a decent test of stability for everyday and occasional intense usage.
> 
> On another note, 45nm degradation does happen - I've done it before. The 2 culprits? Sustained VTT >1.5v and sustained insufficient cooling > 72 C under load. You won't notice any performance hit on stock settings but it'll drop your overclock 0.1-0.2ghz or require significant increase in Vcore. This accounts for a portion of the used 45nm chips on ebay: poor overclockers, abused ex-overclockers, and proven overclockers. On my old C0 chip the electromigration degradation did occur, to quote, "These processors are built on a new 45nm High-K process that invariably makes them predisposed to accelerated degradation when subjected to the same voltages used with last-generation's 65nm offerings."
> 
> ...




775 Core based degredation is all based on VTT/PLL/GTT voltages being out of wack.  NOT heat related.  Considering that MOST 45nm start to throttle at 100*C, now also assuming that there is lets say a 40% fudge factor here over say 4-8 seconds. (What most ICs use for example, and still applies to CPUs)  you would need to hold your 45nm CPU w/ tjmax100 @ ~130*C for 4-8 seconds to cause perminant damage.  and considering how FAST the throttling actually kicks in you would be lucky to break 110, and definitly not for more than 4 seconds.

I have run plenty of CPUs are VERY high temps without any degredation, but the moment you load them with the wrong voltage/settings you can cause instant degredation.  the socket939 AMDs were VERY bad for this (first onchip memory controllers)  if you were even slightly off you would cause memorycontroller degredation nearly instantly.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what he said. VTT needs to be balanced properly, and not just raised for no reason.


----------



## Tau (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ^ what he said. VTT needs to be balanced properly, and not just raised for no reason.



Exactly VTT is a voltage that MANY other voltages and skews are derrived (SP?) from, and if its even a little bit out it can really bugger your system.


----------



## hat (Jun 30, 2009)

Geez, you make it seem like messing with voltage is like trying to disable a nuclear bomb... I ran 1.5v through my 5200+ and it didn't care. Then again with 1.375v through a Phenom 9500 blew up my motherboard, cpu and graphics card... but vcore was the only thing I touched.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Geez, you make it seem like messing with voltage is like trying to disable a nuclear bomb... I ran 1.5v through my 5200+ and it didn't care. Then again with 1.375v through a Phenom 9500 blew up my motherboard, cpu and graphics card... but vcore was the only thing I touched.



VTT voltage on intel is supposed to be a percentage of Vcore. too low and you get unstable, too high and you damage the chip. i cant remember off the top of my head (i'm new to 45nm) but i think its supposed to be 67% of Vcore.

I know on my mobo my stock voltage is 1.236 (low, its a xeon) and my stock VTT was 1.100V (lowest it goes on this board). That comes out to about 75%. If i had a higher stock voltage chip it'd be in the sweet spot at stock, and since its not i get some OC's without having to change VTT.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Tau said:


> 775 Core based degredation is all based on VTT/PLL/GTT voltages being out of wack.  NOT heat related.  Considering that MOST 45nm start to throttle at 100*C, now also assuming that there is lets say a 40% fudge factor here over say 4-8 seconds. (What most ICs use for example, and still applies to CPUs)  you would need to hold your 45nm CPU w/ tjmax100 @ ~130*C for 4-8 seconds to cause perminant damage.  and considering how FAST the throttling actually kicks in you would be lucky to break 110, and definitly not for more than 4 seconds.
> 
> I have run plenty of CPUs are VERY high temps without any degredation, but the moment you load them with the wrong voltage/settings you can cause instant degredation.  the socket939 AMDs were VERY bad for this (first onchip memory controllers)  if you were even slightly off you would cause memorycontroller degredation nearly instantly.



Agree 100%.

I've run an e2160 with No HSF on it at all, just the bare chip... I couldn't get it to budge over 105c. 
Admitedly I had dropped the voltage for the test, but the chip was working at over 100c for over 30 mins with no ill-effects.

Temperature isn't a problem, even for the 45nm chips. It's voltage that will cause degredation.

Edit: I also forgot to connect the pump when I had my Watercooling stuff... my e6400 was at 100c for 24 hours before i figured out why everything was stuttery! 
That CPU still continues to be a good overclocker to this day!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> VTT voltage on intel is supposed to be a percentage of Vcore. too low and you get unstable, too high and you damage the chip. i cant remember off the top of my head (i'm new to 45nm) but i think its supposed to be 67% of Vcore.
> 
> I know on my mobo my stock voltage is 1.236 (low, its a xeon) and my stock VTT was 1.100V (lowest it goes on this board). That comes out to about 75%. If i had a higher stock voltage chip it'd be in the sweet spot at stock, and since its not i get some OC's without having to change VTT.



Like with anything overclocking is not covered by Intel's specs. VTT from what I hear is acctually supposed to be higher than VCC but that is allways up for debate. I usually set my VTT alittle lower than my VCC at load. I think that the reason for this is voltage spikes. Anyways I hear having your VTT too low can acctually be worse for your chip. We are talking 775 here, btw. I don't know muck about 1366. But most importantly your cpuGTL ref and nbGTL ref is based off of your VTT. I think Intel spec is 67%, thats probably where you are getting that number from. Having your GTLs off 3% can mean the difference between failing prime in under an hour and being 24 hour stable but changeing your VCC, VTT, or FBS can throw this off. You generally want to keep your GTL voltage between 0.80v and 1.0v.

These are two of my favorite threads about VTT on a 775.

Wolfdale VTT game (This ones a classic)

Everything you need to know about GTLs on a 775. (This is a great read)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah i probably got GTL mixed in there. i only just upped to an x48 and a 45nm, didnt have these options on my last board.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> since when has intel rated that? whoever told you that, made it up. ever heard of TJmax? that is the max temp for your chip, at which it throttles. heat DOES NOT kill intel chips, by design. (it can make them unstable, but it WONT damage them)
> 
> 
> 
> you're mistaking intel burn tests use of linpack for OCCT's use of linpack  the OCCT one uses a lot more ram and therefore the NB as well. its a far better test.



They both use all available ram and I did run OCCT as well, just not as long of a run. I have never noticed a difference between my temps or load (wattage) between the two. What exactly is the difference between the programs?



hat said:


> He said it failed the Prime small fft test which takes next to no ram at all



This was on my Wolfdale and 4gb of ram on several versions of IBT. You can run a custom prime run with all of your available ram (I know of a couple of good settings) and a small fft run that will acctually pick up errors that Linpack wont. At the end of the day, Linpack stable dosen't mean 100% stability or even prime stable.


----------



## Tau (Jun 30, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Like with anything overclocking is not covered by Intel's specs. VTT from what I hear is acctually supposed to be higher than VCC but that is allways up for debate. I usually set my VTT alittle lower than my VCC at load. I think that the reason for this is voltage spikes. Anyways I hear having your VTT too low can acctually be worse for your chip. We are talking 775 here, btw. I don't know muck about 1366. But most importantly your cpuGTL ref and nbGTL ref is based off of your VTT. I think Intel spec is 67%, thats probably where you are getting that number from. Having your GTLs off 3% can mean the difference between failing prime in under an hour and being 24 hour stable but changeing your VCC, VTT, or FBS can throw this off. You generally want to keep your GTL voltage between 0.80v and 1.0v.
> 
> These are two of my favorite threads about VTT on a 775.
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> yeah i probably got GTL mixed in there. i only just upped to an x48 and a 45nm, didnt have these options on my last board.




VTT (vFSB) and GTLs are percentages, I wrote a few giant posts on theses a few months back when we had the influx of "HOW DO I OVERCLOCK MY 45nm??!?!"  but most people seemed to ignore it.....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Tau said:


> VTT (vFSB) and GTLs are percentages, I wrote a few giant posts on theses a few months back when we had the influx of "HOW DO I OVERCLOCK MY 45nm??!?!"  but most people seemed to ignore it.....



Neither one is a percentage. On my P5Q my GTL is a percentage but on my old 780i I could acctually input the actual GTL voltage, I belive that you can do the same on the UD3P/R and a few others. Read through the second link that I posted. Its not overly technical but really helped me to understand how my GTLs effect my processor while overclocking.

@Mussels - I sold my Biostar Tpower within the week that I bought it mostly because you cant really adjust the GTLs. Which board are you using?


----------



## Tau (Jun 30, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Neither one is a percentage. On my P5Q my GTL is a percentage but on my old 780i I could acctually input the actual GTL voltage, I belive that you can do the same on the UD3P/R and a few others. Read through the second link that I posted. Its not overly technical but really helped me to understand how my GTLs effect my processor while overclocking.
> 
> @Mussels - I sold my Biostar Tpower within the week that I bought it mostly because you cant really adjust the GTLs. Which board are you using?



Sorry not what i meant in the above post.

What your VTT/GTLS adjust is based off a percentage of them (VFSB Target)  most boards (save for the x48(that i have used) you are setting the voltage offset in a percentage (0.630 percent of whatever VTT is set to)  on the x48 you can adjust it in milivolts IIRC.

So essentially its all ratio/percentages


----------

